# Pappawolff11 2011 Cruze 1.8



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Picked this up over the winter for a song. 1.8 that was leaking at every orifice. Joined here and realized there is plenty of fun to be had with it. Been wanting to go Autocross and road rally racing for a longtime and figured I’d put this together for that. Definitely not gonna set any records but should handle well enough to have some amateur fun. I’ll start with what I drug home and add posts as I go.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

After taking care of all of the leaks and a few other items it was time to move on to the interior. Pulled out the gray insert interior, cleaned the carpets and other pieces and replaced it all with an all black interior I sourced for less than $150 at a local salvage yard. Also put a Camaro ZL1 steering wheel in at this point.sorry pictures are mixed up.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

As part of the interior upgrades I installed JBL Speakers and an OPT7 interior LED kit.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

First suspension and handling upgrade was the Ultra Racing rear upper brace. As one who has driven the jankiest of the hoopties up to some of the most well prepared track cars over the years, I couldn’t believe the difference just this bar made and it solidified my decision to have some fun with this car in regards to sinking a little money in it for a budget friendly local Autocross platform.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

For some silly reason I decided to make some export style taillights inspired by the sn95 mustang exports and the Toyota cavalier taillights I used to help people source back when I worked in the auto parts industry many moons ago. Not entirely in love with them but I don’t hate them.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Our next item was the Ultra racing Rear Lowe bar. Things we’re getting tight now and I’ve finally gotten my boy really interested in helping me on this project now.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Another salvage yard find was black moldings. I’ve never been a fan of chrome so I was thrilled to find these. Out of 4 different day trips to 2-3 yards each this was the only set I found.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

ZZP LEDs we’re installed last week. Somehow I’ve managed to not drive this thing at night since I put them in…


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Which brings me to the most recent updates. It’s under the knife in my garage. It seems my suspension has gone missing. Installing a pile of parts I’ve been collecting since I got the car. Discovered a torn up boot and dry joint in the process so replacing that as well.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice!

Now, you just need some exhaust


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Definitely will revisit that after getting to look into the oil consumption issue. Gonna top it off and check every few days while using it as the daily. Will average about 100 miles a day. So that should help knock it out fast. I’m 99% sure it was full when I did the oil cooler and was down 1.5 qts in 800 miles.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

pappawolff11 said:


> Definitely will revisit that after getting to look into the oil consumption issue. Gonna top it off and check every few days while using it as the daily. Will average about 100 miles a day. So that should help knock it out fast. I’m 99% sure it was full when I did the oil cooler and was down 1.5 qts in 800 miles.


That's considerable.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Last night we finished the front suspension.


----------

